
Generative art: New and recreated vintage art, made with code and imagination - lobo_tuerto
https://beta.observablehq.com/collection/@observablehq/generative-art
======
rememberlenny
Related:

I make paintings from generative art, which I use to inspire physical
paintings.

[https://medium.com/@rememberlenny/digital-processes-
inspirin...](https://medium.com/@rememberlenny/digital-processes-inspiring-
analog-paintings-a358eb7801a0?source=linkShare-72744a57b325-1537677401)

------
astroalex
I made a tutorial on recreating the generative art of John Whitney in the
Processing programming language:
[https://youtu.be/LaarVR1AOvs](https://youtu.be/LaarVR1AOvs)

It's intended for beginner programmers, but it's surprising what you can do
with not much code.

~~~
keithpeter
Thanks for the reference to John Whitney, new to me, and most interesting.
Some of his films are on archive.org and his book _Digital Harmony_ is
downloadable as a pdf.

------
zatkin
I got started with this back in May 2015[1] and would highly recommend YOU
(yes, you!) try it! It's super easy - you just have to download and install
Processing[2], then write some Java code to manipulate an canvas and viola!

[1] [https://zk.gd/art.html](https://zk.gd/art.html)

[2] [https://processing.org](https://processing.org)

~~~
lkj
Nice images!

You can half the filesizes by better compressing the PNGs, for example with
optipng or pngcrush, losslessly.

------
_sp_
Just noticed on my one of my notebooks is featured in this collection!

Also, the other collections are defiantly worth checking out:
[https://beta.observablehq.com/@observablehq?tab=collections](https://beta.observablehq.com/@observablehq?tab=collections)

~~~
FraKtus
The link does not work for me while the top one is. I am on iOS.

------
korantu
And you can actually see most of the art pieces being generated..
mesmerising..

Don't think quotes ' are warranted here

------
franze
if you wanna create some awesome generative art youself check you the awesome
Chromata[1] by "I was a teenage punk-rockstar" turned web-dev michael bromley

[1][https://www.michaelbromley.co.uk/experiments/chromata/](https://www.michaelbromley.co.uk/experiments/chromata/)

------
eithed
There's a (no longer updated) gallery using Processing at
[http://www.complexification.net/gallery/](http://www.complexification.net/gallery/).
It's quite old as well - ~10y at least

------
m15i
Is there an auditory equivalent?

~~~
skrebbel
Yes:
[http://wry.me/bytebeat/examples.html](http://wry.me/bytebeat/examples.html)

(explanation: [http://countercomplex.blogspot.com/2011/10/algorithmic-
symph...](http://countercomplex.blogspot.com/2011/10/algorithmic-symphonies-
from-one-line-of.html))

------
DrNuke
Problem is style transfer as a paradigm adds very little to art as an original
augmentation of our experience: it is seen as a mere pick & mix without an
original act behind, therefore it is very difficult to sell... or is this the
latest instalment of the old elites with money vs the angry and penniless
young? I don't know, really. That's why as an art dealer I just took the
plunge at [http://www.artyde.com](http://www.artyde.com) in order to make the
physical act on very basic media fashionable again, that is hand-made A3 A4 A5
drawing or paintings with pastels and water colours. Pauperism forces thought
and imagination and we literally need rehabilitation to create new styles
imho.

~~~
akudha
All valid points, but not everything needs to be about money and business. A
lot of people here are interested in subjects like generative art, simply for
the joy of creating something nice and for fun :)

------
thirdtry
how to see these? Firefox, Chrome, and IE won't render anything... just a
blank page.

------
thirdtry
how to see these? Firefox, Chrome, and IE only show a blank page.

